# Muffin's 1 year anniversary!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Today marks the 1 year point of bringing our precious little Muffin home  We have had our ups and downs with her over the past 12 months, but she is so special to us, we just love her! (although she is being a royal pain in the you-know-what today!  )







We also had a RARE eagle sighting in our living room today! :laughing:

*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy 1st homecoming, Muffin!! arty: I can hardly believe one year has passed already, time does fly. 
I can remember like it was yesterday when you brought your precious girl home. And she has strived and grown beautifully under your excellent care.
The flock of 13 and I send our best wishes to Muffin and may she celebrate her special day for many, many years! I love that last pic!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...I cant believe it has been a year already either...she is a real beauty Jill...thx for sharing the pictures...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I have already congratulated you on TC, but let me just say that you have taken such good care of your little Muffin  Enjoy many more years together!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Muffin is so adorable and those pictures are precious! 
I can't believe it's already been a year since she joined you. :wow:

Happiest Homecoming, Muffin!​
Jill, we're looking forward to seeing lots more hoto: pictures of all your birdies in the coming year.*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy 1 year, Muffin and Jill! arty:
Blessings on the years to come.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy 1st year Mufffin. Great pictures, I especially like the Eagle shot. It sure does not seem like a year though.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Horay for our Little Miss Muffin! May we be graced with her adorable presence for many many more years to come...and also be free of annoying trips to the vet with her buddy Chewy.
arty3:arty2::woot:arty:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy 1st year Muffin!you are one of the most beautiful and luckiest birds!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow: one year already? What a beautiful girl your little Muffin has become. You really did a great job, Jill. 
Congratulations arty2: May you share many happy years together!
I agree that the last photo is awesome. By the way, was she "pouting" in the first 2 photos?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


pmiaria said:



Wow: one year already? What a beautiful girl your little Muffin has become. You really did a great job, Jill. 
Congratulations arty2: May you share many happy years together!
I agree that the last photo is awesome. By the way, was she "pouting" in the first 2 photos?

Click to expand...

Nope that's just her normal look  She has more of an almond shaped eye than the big round eyes like Chewy has *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your first hatched birthday Muffin.. I hope your mum spoils you with yummy treats..


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Yay! Happy anniversary. I've been thinking about getting a cockatiel myself.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


budgiebabie said:



Yay! Happy anniversary. I've been thinking about getting a cockatiel myself.

Click to expand...

You should! You won't regret it  (except for maybe the flock calling during the first few weeks  )*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Day, Muffin and Jill. I can't believe it was a year ago that Miss Muffin came to live with you! Always love seeing the photos.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

HAPPY ONE YEAR HOMECOMING MUFFIN GIRL. :wave:


----------

